# Personal Fleet Insurance



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Hello Lloyd.

Do you do Personal fleet insurance?

I have 3 vehicles I'd like to insure. 2 are coming up for renewal within the next 3 weeks and one out in July 2012.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

To be honest, i don't think any Insurer does a personal fleet policy (as in fleet rated as opposed to a NCB rated/multicar policy).

We are due to have access to a new Aviva "Home Fleet" type policy, which is an NCB rated multi-vehicle policy to cover members of the family and their cars all under one policy, including vans etc from what i understand, but we don't have full details yet.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Shiny said:


> We are due to have access to a new Aviva "Home Fleet" type policy, which is an NCB rated multi-vehicle policy to cover members of the family and their cars all under one policy, including vans etc from what i understand, but we don't have full details yet.


Would be interested to here more details of this when you have them


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've had a word with our underwriting desk and we do have 3 or 4 offerings available for personal/family fleet type policies, also including high-end vehicles (multivehicle rated). 

It won't be suitable to young drivers (unless part of a family fleet).

We need to present all the vehicles at quote stage, but you can take the policy out on one/two etc and add the other vehicles as they fall due for renewal.

All i can say/ask is give is a go.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

you want a shot of mine...my renewal is January....can it include bikes too?!?

:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Have you got a motor trade policy or a multi-vehicle policy? We can have a crack at either come renewal.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

motor trade ATM...but not sure I'll still need it soon...

:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It could be a painful transition for you going back to normal motor insurance if you still have few vehicles. The first hurdle is getting motor trade ncb accepted on a car policy, or worse still more than one policy. A personal fleet might be a reasonable solution, especially if there is a mix of cars, vans and even a classic.


----------

